# ereur 0xe8000084 sur ipod 3g 5.1.1



## chris499 (17 Février 2013)

bonjour  j'ai besoin d'aide  mon ipod touch  3g et bloquer sur la pomme avec la barre de chargement  vide en dessous il etait au firm 5.1.1  il est reconnu sur ithune avec erreur 0xe8000084   sur  2 pc  les manipes home et power ne marche pas  attendu la décharge compléte  pareil que doit je faire aidez moi  

chris


----------

